
HP Inc. Apologizes for Move That Blocked Rival Printer Cartridges - jeo1234
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hp-inc-apologizes-for-move-that-blocked-rival-printer-cartridges-1475091050
======
mtmail
"one customer who has a poor experience is one too many,” said Jon Flaxman"

So HP is apologizing a bit, pointing out they'll do it again ("Mr. Flaxman
said HP would continue such practices, which may prevent some third-party
supplies from working.") and offers more transparency. I can imagine
transparency is a new paragraph in the user manual or a checkbox to tick to
install the software.

------
rihac
'We will continue to use security features to protect the quality of our
customer experience' sounds like they are saying that the same thing will just
happen again

